# Canadian Rockies in November



## chexchy (Aug 20, 2010)

we are thinking of going to the rockies in november.  How is the weather like? we are not skiers. we just want to site seeing jasper and banff. shall we just rent a minivan for our family?  do we need chain?  If we want to come down to glacier mountain, we could we do there? I know the park is closed but can we drive hike from st marry lakde to logan pass? Do we camp inside the park?
thanks
chexchy


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 20, 2010)

Unless/until Global Warming really kicks into high gear, I'd limit my visits to that area to between June and Sept. Ymmv, but in Nov. you'd want to be prepared for very inhospitable weather. 4 wheel drive might be necessary. I'd suspect unless you are experienced winter campers, camping in Glacier and/or the Canadian parks would not be pleasant. The good news: no competition for a campsite.

Jim Ricks


----------



## bankr63 (Aug 20, 2010)

Actually, after Oct 31st every year Canada Border Services makes Americans park at the border and rent a SkiDoo or SnowCat (that's the minivan sized version).  We don't bother plowing the roads; it's too much effort.  :hysterical: 

Sorry, it's Friday afternoon, and I'm giddy with excitement for the weekend


----------



## chexchy (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks for your advise.  So where should we go for within the US in november and december and january?  We have 2 litle children of 4 & 2 yoa.  Hurrican in florida.  
thanks
chexchy


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Arizona for Nov-Jan*

For Nov-Jan vacations for a non-skiier with small children:  Tucson.  You have the desert with the Saguaro National Park and the Desert Museum to explore.  The town is fun at Christmas time with a nice pre-Christmas festival.  

For early Nov, the SW canyon country around St George to Zion and Bryce can work, but you can also get a big snowfall.  I was there for Thanksgiving week and we had decent weather, though cold at Bryce.  There was a big snowstorm the day after we left so the later you go, the riskier the weather is.

Sedona is also an option.  It can get cold, especially in January, but you won't likely get much snow to make the roads difficult.  

Sue


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 21, 2010)

chexchy said:


> Hurrican in florida.
> thanks
> chexchy



No hurricanes then. Hurricane season is about May into Sept. Florida or S. Texas would be most pleasant Nov/Dec/Jan. But if you live in Huntington Beach CA, those places will seem like home type weather. You and your small kids might enjoy Tahoe or Utah in the snow. Sedona AZ was mentioned as a cool but outdoorsy place to visit in winter.

Jim


----------



## ricoba (Aug 21, 2010)

chexchy said:


> thanks for your advise.  So where should we go for within the US in november and december and january?  We have 2 litle children of 4 & 2 yoa.  Hurrican in florida.
> thanks
> chexchy



Since you are just down the road from me in HB, it's an easy trip over to Palm Springs area for the winter, which as you are probably aware is their busy season.

If you do want to go to Canada in November, you can go to Vancouver or Victoria.  Expect it to be raining, but you more than likely won't get the snow that will be in the Rockies in November.


----------



## talkamotta (Sep 10, 2010)

How are the Smokey Mountains in November and December?   Ive been to Georgia the first part of November and it was beautiful.


----------

